# Disable Onboard



## zeppelin1978 (Feb 13, 2012)

I am pretty sure the answer is here somewhere and I am so sorry for asking again if it is but I have spent an hour looking and couldn't find what I was looking for.

I play a video game and my fps is 13 when around other players and when trying to be in the same space as 25 other people with spells and movement it drops to 1-3 fps which obviously makes the game unplayable.  I am going to do a reinstall of the video card (I've tried everything else...I think).

I am following the instructions in http://www.computerforum.com/128610-compatibility-issue.html

My problem is step 11 - disable the onboard.

When in BIOS I go to Advanced Chipset Features > RS780 Configuration and get a menu with several options.

Internal Graphics Mode
1. Disabled
2. UMA (*Current Selection*)
3. Sideport
4. UMA+ Sideport

Primary Video Controller
1. GFXO-GPP-IGFX-PCI
2. GPP-GFXO-IGFX-PCI
3. PCI-GFXO-GPP-IGFX (*Current Selection*)
4. IGFX-GFXO-GPP-PCI

Can someone please tell me which selections would be chosen to run a PCIe video card?

Thank you all very much for your help!!!


----------



## StrangleHold (Feb 13, 2012)

Internal Graphics Mode-Disable
Primary Video Controller-GFXO-GPP-IGFX-PCI

GFXO is your PCIe slot, so on boot it wil look there first.


----------



## zeppelin1978 (Feb 13, 2012)

You are awesome - thank you!!!!


----------

